# hgh frag



## Ruturaj (Jan 11, 2012)

hey I have 9 hgh frag 5mg
any idea how to run them for fat burning


----------



## Imosted (Jan 11, 2012)

I am planning on running em at 200mcg twice a day. you can go anywhere from 300 mcg to 1mg a day, most common dosage is between 400 to 600 a day.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 11, 2012)

Which Frag??


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 11, 2012)

hope ur running 176 frag
also u have to use them while your fasted


----------



## Ruturaj (Jan 11, 2012)

thank you Imosted
I am planning to run 250mcgX2/day
thank you greenox and pappymason
*it's hgh fragments 176-191 *
also I am planning to dose first after wake up and second before workout
both times I would be fasting for an hour
is this time of fast sufficient?
also how are the results with hgh frag?


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 11, 2012)

Ruturaj said:


> thank you Imosted
> I am planning to run 250mcgX2/day
> thank you greenox and pappymason
> *it's hgh fragments 176-191 *
> ...



I am currently on 5th month of HGH, also have the 176 frag. Since I am already taking the HGH the frag seems to be useless. no point is combining it with my daily HGH pin. I will use the frag after my 6 month HGH cycle ends.

176-191 does not interfere with your insulin, but will increase your IGF-1 so fasting would not interfere with the results - unlike HGH


----------



## Ruturaj (Jan 13, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> I am currently on 5th month of HGH, also have the 176 frag. Since I am already taking the HGH the frag seems to be useless. no point is combining it with my daily HGH pin. I will use the frag after my 6 month HGH cycle ends.
> 
> 176-191 does not interfere with your insulin, but will increase your IGF-1 so fasting would not interfere with the results - unlike HGH



thanks for advice so your saying there is no need to fast
I am planning to dose first after wake up and second before workout 250mcg

also how are the results with hgh frag?


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 13, 2012)

Really unable to see any results with the frag. I have stopped using the frag until my HGH cycle is complete and will re-start in less than 2 months.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 13, 2012)

IMO 500mcg ed is minimum.   My next run is gonna be on 300mcg 2ce a day.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 13, 2012)

As for the results, I got cut during my 'off season'. I was neither cutting or bulking, just maintaining and I still lost about 3/4th of an inch from my waist. No cardio or whatsoever


----------



## Ruturaj (Jan 14, 2012)

thank you green ox and dannie for opinion and advice


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey fellas I'm watching this thread. I've got some frag 176-191 and haven't tried it because I've read so many post from people saying that it doesn't work. I'm real interested in any results/feedback that y'all have from it. Thanks guys. Pm me if anyone has ANY info on it


----------



## Dannie (Jan 14, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Hey fellas I'm watching this thread. I've got some frag 176-191 and haven't tried it because I've read so many post from people saying that it doesn't work. I'm real interested in any results/feedback that y'all have from it. Thanks guys. Pm me if anyone has ANY info on it



Repped you cos i liked your avi


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 14, 2012)

Dannie said:


> As for the results, I got cut during my 'off season'. I was neither cutting or bulking, just maintaining and I still lost about 3/4th of an inch from my waist. No cardio or whatsoever



how was your diet during this time? restricted calories or normal 2000-3000kcal?


----------



## Dannie (Jan 17, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> how was your diet during this time? restricted calories or normal 2000-3000kcal?



I was consuming around 3600kcal for maintenance. As I said it was my off seasons so I only had 3 clean meals a day (before and after workout) rest were hotdogs or  protein shakes with jam or pb on toasts  
Far too much sugar from those. I kept the diet the same when i finished hgh frags as a result I put on that weight back within 2-3 weeks. Had to do cardio and dieting for next 3 weeks to get back in shape I was after hgh frags.


----------

